# hobie revo/ easy to paddle??



## billythebass (Mar 17, 2008)

was wondering how easy to paddle a hobie revo if i fancied a change from pedals .. and if your first time in kayak was a revo did you capsize ???? any tips on maiden voyage   ...billy


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I often 'paddle' my revo instead of 'peddling' and it really goes quite well - not that I would ever give up the peddles. As for capsizing, so far I have never capsized - but I have fallen out once when out at sea (excluding beach launches and landings). You do need to keep an eye on the ocean conditions, backwash from cliffs and motor boats - its the unexpected 'lurches' that could throw you, if you are off balance to begin with.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I would agree that you would'nt purchase a revo as a paddling kayak. However the paddling performance is not hopeless either. I've really appreciated its paddling ability when I've made beach launches and landings. Paddles better than an outback and not as well as an Adventure. Some of it comes back to how well the kayak tracks while paddling, I've recently fitted my Revo with the larger sailing rudder and have really noticed a huge improvement to the tracking so that may be worth considering, especially since they are only $35.


----------



## billythebass (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for posts to my queery ' im convinced that ive bought the right yak for me' not a lot of hobie users here in uk [ yet ] want to fish with peddal power ' the hands-free swings it also ' exercise will be a bonus to. and just for a change a wee paddle wont hurt .will go for st turbos' n adventure rudder for a bit more speed n stability . never yakked before so will have peddal n paddle and roll about waves before i start with ff/gps combo and gearing up . i still have lots to learn so safety first and fish n fun later...thanks again lads/ lassies ;-) :lol: excelent forum this


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I Just tested the Outback and the Sport today, found it can be really tiring on the legs just after 5 minutes use.

Maybe I tried to catch up to a fellow member or that the ST fins are harder to pedals.

I am gonna test out the Revolution and see hwo it goes and then decide which hobie to get.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Tiring after 5 minutes of use? Hrmm... that's not normal. Were you trying to break speed records, or otherwise smoke ciggies while doing it? I can pedal for hours without breaking a sweat and my cardio isn't that good. On my first trip out (on a hobie) on the sport I pedalled for about 8 hours and covered over 35kms. Woke up at 6am the next morning and did it all again. Then again, I don't try and go terribly fast - there is no need. Perhaps the drive chains on the miragedrive was too tight? That can make it harder to pedal along. In any case, yes, you will probably find the Revo a bit easier to push along than the sport and outback.


----------



## Gyro (Apr 3, 2008)

G'day Billythebass,
I bought the Revo because I wanted to be able to combine paddling and pedalling (not at the same time) for exercise as well as fishing. I generally paddle out and pedal home. Contrary to a previous post, I find that the pedalling body position is not right for paddling and vice versa. I find the Revo paddles well enough for me, though I have not paddled any other yaks, so have no benchmarks for comparison.
I am very impressed with the stability, but have to confess that I did manage to capsize on my second outing. When I wanted to put the rudder down, I discovered that I had forgotten to release the rudder from the bungee stowage cord. I was carrying the Trax cart with me, behind the seat in the scuppers. When I tried to crawl back, (I know better now, sit sideways with feet over the side and work back - Trax cart floats, so can be put over the side to get past) over I went. I had planned to do a practice, deep water, wet entry on this trip, so nothing was lost, although I had planned this exercise to be conducted a little closer to shore! Re-entry was achieved as described in the Hobie manual and demonstrated in the previously referenced post on this site - no problems. The exercise did underscore the need to ensure all valuable gear is leashed to the yak - a 2 day old mirage drive on the bottom of the river would have brought untold tears and gnashing of teeth!
Hey, now I have gone public with my foolishness, I hope it helps!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Gyro, I paddle out and pedal back a lot of the time as well. Great full body work out that. But if you want the ultimate full-body screw-up, do try both at the same time. Takes a while to get the hang of, but that is the best all-round cardio work out I've tried (save for freestyle swimming).


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

5thofNovember said:


> Tiring after 5 minutes of use? Hrmm... that's not normal. Were you trying to break speed records, or otherwise smoke ciggies while doing it? I can pedal for hours without breaking a sweat and my cardio isn't that good. On my first trip out (on a hobie) on the sport I pedalled for about 8 hours and covered over 35kms. Woke up at 6am the next morning and did it all again. Then again, I don't try and go terribly fast - there is no need. Perhaps the drive chains on the miragedrive was too tight? That can make it harder to pedal along. In any case, yes, you will probably find the Revo a bit easier to push along than the sport and outback.


Yeah the mirage drive could be too tight, as it is a demo but I think the dealer would keep the drive to top notch condition so people can test it out. I am quite a fit person(gym 4-5 times a week) and I was doing just normal speed and really needs to push the drive really hard to gets a decent speed. Gonna give the dealer a call on Monday and see if the Mirage drive was too tight on that demo.

What it's like pedalling against the current with the Mirage drive?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

FHM, I can't speak for others but I definitely find pedalling into a current easier than paddling. Same goes for paddling into wind. 
And given that you're obviously pretty fit, I can only assume that the miragedrive chain was too tight. That or the wheels were still plugged into the bottom of the yak. Don't laugh... I've done it before myself, as have a few others. And that really slows things down


----------



## billythebass (Mar 17, 2008)

again thanks for interesting insight to paddle and peddal pro's n more pro's, understand that 1 of you [ 5ofnovember ? ]is hobie rep which is a good thing ,well if you own a hobie .. or mabee to many of same questions !!! but nice job ,im mad for fishing in my nu revo [ papaya ] plan on sea fishing so hi vis for safety /and i like yellow. just waiting for drysuit and thats me armed n not to dangerous !! . maiden voyage tomorrow , will i get wet ?? hope not ,weather not to hot here . fishings a bit quiet to!! ,cmon the summer/warm weather.  ;-) ;-) great input lads cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice choice on colours Billy. I use a safety orange colour for the same reason.


----------

